# download youtube videos



## vish786 (May 23, 2007)

*wanna download a youtube video... here is the software ... but its a trial for 7 days... 
TubeTools 1.0.1.2

*TubeTools will enhance your satisfaction in the visualization and organization of your favorite videos on YouTube.

With TubeTools, you can create a categorized database of videos. You can organize and display an entire catalogue of videos that are either stored on your computer or are on YouTube™ without needing to enter the YouTube website.

The operation of TubeTools is very easy. With just a few minutes of learning, anybody will be able to use the program efficiently.

You can organize and display an entire catalogue of videos that are either stored on your computer or are on YouTube™ without needing to enter the YouTube website.

*Organize your favorite videos:* you can register your favorite videos that are in YouTube and organize them without needing to enter the page the video is located on at the YouTube website. TubeTools possesses an internal navigator, based on Internet Explorer, that makes the video available to retrieve and display for you. 

The video does not need to be downloaded to your computer, you can access it directly using YouTube's servers. The speed of the connection is the same as when you view the videos with your browser. 

The great advantage is that to view your favorite videos, it is not necessary to open the Internet Explorer or to type in the web address of YouTube. This makes it much easier to enjoy the presentations. You will also be able to organize your videos into categories to help you keep track of your collection.

*Download videos:* you can download videos directly from YouTube and store them on your computer. You simply select the desired video and click the download button. The video will be stored on your computer and it can be viewed without the typical delay you experience when accessing files via the Internet. The downloaded videos can be organized by category with the program.

*Receive YouTube information directly:* You can receive the list of the most popular videos and the recently added videos without needing to go to YouTube. You can access many of the menus of YouTube directly without using their website. Tube Tools can keep your video archives up to date easier than any other method!

*Capture screens of the videos:* you can capture screen shots (still pictures) of videos and store on your computer or process them in a graphics program, like Paintbrush or Photoshop.

*Monitor uploaded videos:* if you have uploaded videos to YouTube, TubeTools can monitor the number of viewings and comments made in a very fast and easy way.

*Here are some key features of "TubeTools":*

· You can register your favorite videos that are in YouTube and organize them without needing to enter the page the video is located on at the YouTube website. 
· You can download videos directly from YouTube and store them on your computer. 
· You can receive the list of the most popular videos and the recently added videos without needing to go to YouTube. TubeTools can keep your video archives up to date easier than any other method!


----------



## rakeshishere (May 23, 2007)

Thnx!


----------



## jal_desai (May 23, 2007)

i use *"YouTube Grabber"*... got a free version from a friend


----------



## ashisharya (May 25, 2007)

its gr8 but it is only for 7 days trial


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 25, 2007)

For downloding Videos check this out, Navjot Runs a Service... *www.downloadvideos.in/


----------



## rakeshishere (May 26, 2007)

Thnx Choto Cheeta for the sharing the Link


----------



## Third Eye (May 27, 2007)

Nice tut vish786 and thanks for the link choto cheeta


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 2, 2007)

*video.qooqle.jp/dl/


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2007)

In UNIX like systems and Linux,just search /tmp folder for the flash video u just played in uva browser! 

also for Linux users there is this script which downloads all flash videos.
youtube-dl
^ already available in Debian and Ubuntu,browse apt synaptic manager  for the package.
*www.arrakis.es/~rggi3/youtube-dl/
^ is also usable on Windows OS too.
*youtube-dl under Windows XP*


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 2, 2007)

Thnx *praka123* for helping in saving Youtube Videos-the LINUX way


----------



## Akshay (Jun 2, 2007)

*Y not use VideoDownloader extension for FIREFOX - ITS A FREEWARE - easy to use n sureshot download everytime... *


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 2, 2007)

@rakeshishere

Welcome 

and I wounder why Navjot him self is not sharing his own site


----------



## darklord_2007 (Jun 2, 2007)

why use softwares if u can happilly download frm this site

[SIZE=-1]www.*download**youtube**videos*.com/[/SIZE]


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 6, 2007)

If you have Mozilla Firefox go to step 2 else read on
1. Download and install Mozilla Firefox from 
*www.getfirefox.com
2. Open Firefox
3. Click on Tools->Add-ons
4. Click the Get Extensions link in the window that opens
5. In the addons page that opens in your browser scroll down and you will see a list of popular extensions, in which VideoDownloader will be there. If not search for it in extensions search box at the top of the page.
6. Click on it, it will take you to the video downloader page, click on install now, and the plugin will get installed to your Firefox.
7. Restart Firefox.
8. Now in the bottom right of your browser you will see a new icon. When you point your mouse to it, it will say VideoDownloader.
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/8103/57682431kh1.th.jpg
9. Go to any YouTube or Google Video page. As an example, for fun, lets try
*video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6377855743675143177
10.As the video loads, single click the videodownloader icon in the bottom right of your firefox browser. 
*img353.imageshack.us/img353/9803/83489808dw7.th.jpg
11.A pop up window will open. In that, if there are multiple entries, right click on the button which says .flv in the description and select copy link location
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/3413/73836082wm2.th.jpg
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/9669/75374282ia2.th.jpg
12.Open a new tab by pressing Ctrl and T, and paste this link you have copied and press Enter.
13.You will get a download dialog box as shown below.
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/8471/21606900ni2.th.jpg
14.Save the file. If you do not get a file with a .flv extension, and it appears as unknown file type, rename the file to something.flv
15.After you download the file use Media Player classic to watch the file. If you don't have media player classic see here
*www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Mega_Codec_Pack.htm
16.Use Freez Flv to Avi MPEG WMV converter in windows from *www.smallvideosoft.com/ or ffmpeg or KVideoEncoder in Linux to convert to DivX, XviD, or wmv

Enjoy! And let me know how you find this tutorial!


----------



## ddww804 (Feb 1, 2008)

I also found a software PQ FLV Downloader Pro. It could download and convert the FLV to iPod, PSP and iPhone directly. 

Above all,its trial version offers 14 day full privilige use.It also works after trial expired. Only the downloading speed is restricted. 

Check *www.pqdvd.com/download-youtube-videos-tool.html


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 1, 2008)

Users of Opera, Just check the browser cache to find your video.


----------



## hullap (Feb 1, 2008)

^^^^^^^+1


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2008)

Guys use Ashampoo Clip Finder , its free and works with other streaming sites too


----------



## nvidia (Feb 1, 2008)

The best way to download you tube videos is be replacing www.youtube.com/<something> with 
www.get2pc.com/<something>

Why install an app when you can get the videos so easily


----------



## hullap (Feb 1, 2008)

goto *keepvid.com/
drag their drag this picture on ur bookmark toolbar.
while viewing the video and press the button


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 4, 2008)

why to use software it it can be easily downloaded by sites like *keepvid.com/


----------



## ashfame (Feb 4, 2008)

You can also download youtube videos from my blog : *blog.ashfame.com/download-youtube-videos/


----------



## spikygv (Feb 5, 2008)

u can also use , *www.clipnabber.com/


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 18, 2008)

u can also get is from vixy.net and tubenow.net


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 18, 2008)

I use *www.savevideodownload.com/download.php

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## als2 (Feb 19, 2008)

new idm can also download directly


----------



## axxo (Feb 19, 2008)

I use this one *videotodo.blogspot.com/2007/05/freeware-tool-for-download-direct.html
the best and freeware...downloads allmost all the videos for me.

In addition, direct Downloadas from: *123video, AOL, AyuVision, B8F, BadJoJo, blip.tv, ClipShack, Dailymotion, Dalealplay, DevilDucky, eVideoShare, Filecabi, GoEar, GoFish, IFilm, Jumpcut, LiveLeak, LiveVideo, MetaCafe, Motiono, MySpace, PacoPorn, PornoTube, PutFile, SexVidia, Stage6, StreetFire, TrendPimp, Tu.tv, Video Google, VidKing, Vimeo, Vsocial, XPock, XVideohost, YouPorn, YouTube, Yuvutu, ZappInternet, ZippyVideos* (In following versions we add new downloads..).
. From *GoEar*, we can download *MP3*music .
. Automatic conversion format videos from: *FLV* to *AVI, DVD, SVCD, VCD, PlayStation PSP and 3GP* .


----------



## hahahari (Feb 19, 2008)

Well guys use Youtube Downloader


----------



## nsbindra (Feb 19, 2008)

wealth of info from all u guys. thanx for all the links.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 19, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> why to use software it it can be easily downloaded by sites like *keepvid.com/



+1  with IDM high speed download..


----------



## remrow (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is the most easiest way to download a youtube video.
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/7895/00032976to6.jpg


----------

